# Wisconsin White Cedar Sawmill



## TedS (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm looking for a sawmill in Wisconsin or the UP that could supply unkilned, 4' x 4' x 8' white cedar posts. Any leads would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

So.. you want it wet lumber, or air dried dry lumber?


----------



## TedS (Oct 29, 2009)

Air dried would be best.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

I've used Badger out of Walworth, WI. Been pleased with their butternut, hickory, walnut, cherry, and ash. But the cypress twisted quite badly within 4 months.

I always phone my order to find what sizes they have on hand so I don't pay a special cut to size fee.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

You might contact The Russell Mill in Zion.


----------

